# Comment utiliser xsltproc ?



## sylver (27 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour

J'aimerais faire une transformation xsl en ligne de commande en utilisant xsltproc, qui est normalement installé avec libxml2.
J'ai lu que libxml2 était fourni avec Panther, ce que je veux bien croire car dans /usr/lib/ j'ai

```
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   967876 20 Dec 18:14 libxml2.2.dylib
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       15 13 Jun  2004 libxml2.dylib -> libxml2.2.dylib
```
Or, j'ai beau taper "xsltproc" sur la ligne de commande, il me dit qu'il ne connait pas (command not found). Que faut-il faire ? A part ré-installer la libxml2 (ce qui me semble inutile vu qu'elle est censée être déjà là), y a-t-il un moyen pour activer la commande ? Faut-il ajouter un chemin au PATH, et si oui lequel ?

Merci


----------



## olof (27 Décembre 2004)

Sur ma machine, j'ai le binaire xsltproc. Dans le répertoire /sw/bin/ (donc, installé par Fink) !!!

Mais je ne sais pas avec quel package...


----------



## sylver (28 Décembre 2004)

Installé par Fink ? Donc ça veut dire que tu ne l'as pas par défaut... Pourtant, j'ai lu sur cette page (première ligne) et sur celle-ci (voir paragraphe "Removing the default libxml2") que libxml2 était livré avec Panther.

Alors où se trouve-t-elle ? Et surtout, comment l'utiliser ?


----------



## olof (28 Décembre 2004)

Mmhhh, as-tu vraiment lu la première page que tu passes en lien ? Traduction approximative :

Vous utilisez Panther ? xmllint et libxml2 version 2.5.4 sont compris dans Panther !

Maintenant, les versions binaires pour Mac OS X des dernières librairies de traitement XML Gnome sont disponibles : libxml2 version 2.6.15 et libxslt version 1.1.12.

Ce qui signifie bien que libxslt n'est PAS inclu dans Panther. Par contre, plus bas dans la page, tu peux télécharger une image disque qui contient ces binaires !!!


----------



## sylver (28 Décembre 2004)

Merci d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne, j'avais compris que libxml2 incluait libxslt.

A plus, et merci encore


----------



## genemartin (4 Janvier 2005)

Il faut soit compiler xslt soit même (je l'ai fait) soit utiliser les binaires déjà compilé à l'adresse :
http://www.zveno.com/open_source/libxml2xslt.html


----------

